#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  >  How to develop marksheet program in MS Access?

## indra

Hello Friends,

I am planning to design Marksheet in MS Access. But I am stuck, how to design it and format in report shown in excel sample marksheet attached herewith. Please help. Your suggestions will be highly appreciated.

Indra

----------


## alansidman

What do your tables look like.

----------


## indra

I have no idea about table....Have you any idea about Marksheet?

----------


## alansidman

Suggest you start here:

http://www.deeptraining.com/litwin/d...aseDesign.aspx

Determine what your tables (fields) will be and what data you will need to capture.    Building a db starts with tables.  You then build the forms and queries and lastly the reports.  Access is not Excel and it does operate the same way.  

You should read this also.

http://forums.aspfree.com/microsoft-...el-349267.html

Lastly, you might find a design here that helps to get you started

http://www.databaseanswers.org/data_models/index.htm

Once you have set up your schema, post back with specific questions you may have.

----------


## indra

Thank you for your link. Could you provide me sample file please?

----------


## alansidman

I don't have a sample file to give you.  This siite is about helping you with issues you may have.  It is not about doing your work for you.  Start by building your tables and forms and post back with issues you have.  If you don't have the will power to take on this task, then you will have to hire someone to do it.  We are here to help you but not to do your work for you.

Alan

----------

